# iTunes not working



## tiger_hall (Apr 5, 2006)

I get the error code 0xc0000005. This comes up when I attempt to open iTunes but it says that iTunes has encountered a problem. I have Windows XP Professional x64. The problem started when I uninstalled Quicktime as it was not working properly. This made iTunes not work so I uninstalled iTunes then downloaded iTunes and Quicktime package to find out that it will no longer work. Considering that I have an iPod then I need to get this to work. 
Screenshot of error report below..

http://fapomatic.com/show.php?loc=25&f=techguy.jpg


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It seems that the problem may be that the iTunes installer does not properly install Quicktime. You may need to un-install all traces of Quicktime and then install the stand alone version of Quicktime Player. If that does not do it you may need to uninstall and remove all traces of iTunes and Quicktime and then do a clean install of the iTunes package with any antivirus apps disabled. This information was found at:

http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=1685760

You can download the stand alone Quicktime Player installer at:

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone.html

FYI, you do not need to use iTunes to manage your iPod unless you are buying songs from the iTunes store and putting them on the iPod. There is other free and commercial software that will manage non DRM protected content on an iPod. Our daughter has a video iPod that she only uses for music. She uses Winamp to rip CDs to MP3 or AAC formats and put them on the iPod.

FYI#2: Your 
http://fapomatic.com/show.php?loc=25&f=techguy.jpg link got me a graphic with green text on a black background about how I was not being nice leeching pictures from the site.


----------



## BPHUBER (Jun 22, 2006)

Apparently You Need To Reinstall That You Uninsalled


----------



## detersti (Jan 8, 2007)

I've tried following the steps here, but I can't seem to uninstall my version of Quicktime. I have a quicktime folder in my program files, but it doesn't appear in my "add/delete programs" screen accessed through the control panel. I also can't simply delete the entire quicktime file as one of the files gives me the "access denied" error and won't let me delete it.

So how do I get rid of this Quicktime program so I can try reinstalling itunes?

Thanks.


----------

